# Sebile Lures



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Just wondering whether any one is currently using any of the Sebile range of lures.

I read about them in the latest fishing wild magazine (Nomad guys are using them up North).

Am particularly interested in the magic swimmer that I note Wopfish also commented on in a previous post (on O/seas buying)

Just baulking a little at the landed cost of $40+ AUD (i think they are american).

They come in a hard plastic and soft plastic version

http://www.sebileusa.com/


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes they are quite sexy - although exxy :lol: :lol: I'm not sure if they are really worth the money and the big one is very big - Ive had luck with the 165. Perfect for me fishing lagoons in fiji casting into the holes for trevors - a well paced and worked plastic is probably as good - but I did find that instead of following the plastics the trevors had a go straight away at them. I think they would be good for kings and other pelagics - although I think you have to re rig them for those species as they are / were originally intended for US Bass fishing


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Send Sel (nativeman) a pm he was getting them for a while through his website. His supplier might be able to get you a better price. I have only used some of the smaller ones for bass, but damn they work good!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd be in for 1 or 2 in a group purchase..


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

There are plenty on Ebay for around $20 delivered. http://sport.shop.ebay.com.au/Fishing-/ ... p=15&_sc=1

A slow sinking one would be the go for trolling around on the kayak.........or just get a Sabiki bait jig for about a buck 50 and tow around a real livey. ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sadly they dont have the 9 inch version and the ones that are there are approaching the $50 mark :?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I like their poppers, they are fluid filled like the rest of the sebile range, I remember Wayne getting one off me last year, he went to a bass creek the next day and caught a dozen bass in 2 hours.



redracingski said:


> Just wondering whether any one is currently using any of the Sebile range of lures.
> 
> Just baulking a little at the landed cost of $40+ AUD (i think they are american).


They are stocked in Brisbane by Fish Head tackle shop, they have a limited range and can be bought on line here in AU

Here's their link, apparently the first Aussie Tackle Store to bring them in
http://fishhead.com.au/catalog/index.php?cPath=68_270

Oh the guy that designed them is a frenchman, I think he is big on the American Bass circuit, from the price of them you would think they are Japanese but sadly the packets I have here read in fine print, made in P.R.C(China). I suppose the guy thinks he can get top dollar because of their unique design but he must be making a packet selling them at the price he does...For that money I'd stick to Japanese lures...

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I put a down payment on a 165 magic swimmer and will give it a go..........and if its crap I'll blame you Dick. :twisted: ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

ArWeTherYet said:


> .and if its crap I'll blame you Dick. :twisted: ;-)


Absolutely my wife does all the time,

A great trolling lure me thinks - also with a low resistance as its snakes its way through the water, I'd change the hooks though for your part of the world !


----------



## cranky (Aug 17, 2008)

these guys have some, good price if you buy a few with combined shipping. http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/Tbz-Mart__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I am enquiring into getting two....is 165mm slow sink the best all rounder or 125mm?..I want to drag it behind me,cast it at schools and midwater retreive it from structures etc. for kings yet have a solid tailor hit it too etc.[though tailor tail hit]...[I think that the 95 may be a tad small n light yet good for tailor etc ]...

I am considering removing the trebles and having a single 6/0? off the nose on a 125 or 165-swivel,ring with hook,swivel to leader[kings]..does anyone know if these lures troll well with a single instead of 2 trebles?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

$20 each for the biggies
$9?postage
I like those natural/clear 72 poppers too..!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You tackle whore Johnny.
I think slow sinking would be best, other wise the rock monster will get it and it will all end in tears  :lol: .
I got a 125 ordered from the states at just over $20 delivered, from this guy http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/JBC-Outf ... mit=Search.
I like decoy single hooks, though I think 6/0 is pretty big.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I reckon the single should be hung from the first eyelet only - scrap the rear treble - one decent fish would rip it apart I think !


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks fellas and yes i am a sucker for any toys..just can't say no


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

got 3 x 125's and asked for a 72 splasher in amber,clear belly as Sel and WayneD rate em


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

got three 125s -excellent finish..smallish trebles may need singles upgrade as mentioned/andybear thread on gold bomber


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

What colours did you get


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

gold,silver natural shiner and blue althea...what did you get mista woppie?

125 seems bit lightweight..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine should be hear soon via a kind forum member - I think I got very similar colours to you - I went for the 165 and the bigger one than that... but I cant see how yours would be too small - a perfect morsel for a king or two


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Finally got something on a Sebile, but I think he just came over for a gander at WTF it was and got hooked under the chin. :lol: :lol:
Unlucky bugger the hook was only holding a small bit of skin.........the benefits of having a very smooth drag.


----------

